# Anyone interested in Vilazodone?



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone try this medication in clinical trials or know something about it? The FDA approval date is coming within a month. From the clinical trial data, there was improvements with both Depression and Anxiety symptoms.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

It does show some potential but the question is wheter it would be an improvement compared with a normal SSRI + buspar.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

From the studies, it definitely sounds like it would have less side effects than an SSRI+Buspar combo. Keep in mind, there is a very small % of people who get any benefit from Buspar or the combo. From the studies of Vilazodone, there appear to be no significant sexual side effects or weight gain which is a great departure from SSRIs (which 50% or more users have either or both). Efficacy wise, there doesn't seem to be much difference from other SSRIs, but lack of sexual effects and weight gain would definatley help a person reach remission vs a person who had these and the SSRIs.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

We will we find out tomorrow just how moronic the FDA really are. Let's just hope their heads aren't stuck too far up their *** when it comes time to approve Vilazodone.

An antidepressant that takes only about a week to reach effectiveness would be a useful tool. Much better than the current shoddy alternatives.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Probably much improved from SSRIS but doesnt necessarily mean its a better drug because its new.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

-1 week
-lacks sexual side effect profile typical of SRI's

It simply hoses the current SRI's on the market, regardless of whether it works on an individual basis or not. If it can help just 5% of the people out there suffering then it is worth it. No medication is going to cure everyone, that mentality just has to go.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

It will be like AGO week an crap. So you end up adding ssris to make it work . so no point.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I doubt it would be like Agomelatine, since that works mostly on melatonin and targets people with problems with sleep. I'm hoping the FDA will approve it tomorrow. It appears safe in the data I've seen that they published to the FDA. I'm really hoping it works as good or better than regular SSRIs without the weight gain, sexual problems, or cognitive issues. Than it would be worthwhile.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

From what I know buspirone is weak partial 5-ht1a agonist, and vilazodone is much stronger in this. Can someone tell me why 5-ht1a partial agonism can help with SSRI sexual side effects?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

mikoy said:


> From what I know buspirone is weak partial 5-ht1a agonist, and vilazodone is much stronger in this. Can someone tell me why 5-ht1a partial agonism can help with SSRI sexual side effects?


 wellbutrin is banned in england because of seizure probs in tests. Not a good med for anxierty an its basicly like speed. Speeds your heart rate , ok to take a little with antideptessants to lift the fog. But if wellbutrin was aloud in england it would be abused buy the dance culture an made a class A drug. :banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, in Poland is also not avialiable...so maybe it's end of wellbutrin?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

mikoy said:


> Yes, in Poland is also not avialiable...so maybe it's end of wellbutrin?


 No america will never let go of wellbutrin, there is a generic in england and it used to stop smokeing called zyban. you can use it on a 12 week script thats it. People in america on wellbutrin on is own, say it lifts there mood , its like anfetamin its lifting your mood, because your getting a buzz :eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Vilazodone approved by PDUFA hearing*

Big news, Vilazodone was approved over the weekend by the FDA.

http://pharmalive.com/News/Index.cfm?articleid=756602​NEWTON, Mass.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan 24, 2011 - Clinical Data, Inc. (NASDAQ: CLDA), today announced that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved *vilazodone HCl tablets*, to be marketed under the *brand name Viibryd™,* for the treatment of adults with *major depressive disorder* (MDD).1 Viibryd is a new molecular entity and the first and only selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor and 5HT1A receptor partial agonist.1 Clinical Data plans to make Viibryd available in U.S. pharmacies in *the second quarter of this year*.
...
"Viibryd is the only antidepressant that is a selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor and 5HT1A receptor partial agonist," said Drew Fromkin, President and CEO of Clinical Data.​This is a totally new class of antidepressant. In Phase III trials it proved statistically effective for MDD as well as showing a lot of promise for anxiety including social anxiety as well (look up the study abstracts).

The impressive thing about Vilazodone is that in these clinical trials, there were not many more sexual side effects reported relative to placebo. So for those who want to be on an SSRI but are turned off (pun intended) by the sexual side effects, Vilazodone might be worth trying. There are still some sexal side effects but nowhere near the degree as with the traditional SSRIs like Paxil. Unlike Wellbutrin which acts primarily on norepinephrine and dopamine from what I understand, Vilazodone is specific to serotonin pathways.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

gordonjohnson008 said:


> Big news, Vilazodone was approved over the weekend by the FDA.
> http://pharmalive.com/News/Index.cfm?articleid=756602​NEWTON, Mass.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan 24, 2011 - Clinical Data, Inc. (NASDAQ: CLDA), today announced that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved *vilazodone HCl tablets*, to be marketed under the *brand name Viibryd™,* for the treatment of adults with *major depressive disorder* (MDD).1 Viibryd is a new molecular entity and the first and only selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor and 5HT1A receptor partial agonist.1 Clinical Data plans to make Viibryd available in U.S. pharmacies in *the second quarter of this year*.
> ...
> "Viibryd is the only antidepressant that is a selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor and 5HT1A receptor partial agonist," said Drew Fromkin, President and CEO of Clinical Data.​This is a totally new class of antidepressant. In Phase III trials it proved statistically effective for MDD as well as showing a lot of promise for anxiety including social anxiety as well (look up the study abstracts).
> ...


AGO was a totally new class of med , but turned out a flop to most


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

And Vilazodone may end up being ineffective for Social Anxiety Disorder, but we'll have to wait and see. We don't know yet. Still, this is very exciting news (though slightly more exciting for the depression community than the anxiety community). Vilazodone is the first new antidepressant to gain approval by the FDA in over *10 years*. Its side effect profile is extremely mild, and it is expected to provide relief to depression/anxiety sufferers who would be on an SSRI but cannot tolerate the sexual side effects.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Well it wont effect us in england .As on the nhs most are meds are generic , so it will take 5 years for it to be thought about , an by then it will be dead an buried . If an when ever they find a med with no side effects it will be turned into a class A drug. As every man woman an child will be trying it. As its only the side effect we get now that keep junkies off are meds. Take wellbutin banned in england, because to much an your heart rate goes through the roof. ie legal anfetanin :doh


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

foxy said:


> Well it wont effect us in england .As on the nhs most are meds are generic , so it will take 5 years for it to be thought about , an by then it will be dead an buried . If an when ever they find a med with no side effects it will be turned into a class A drug. As every man woman an child will be trying it. As its only the side effect we get now that keep junkies off are meds. Take wellbutin banned in england, because to much an your heart rate goes through the roof. ie legal anfetanin :doh


Dude what are you on about? Wellbutrin is not a banned drug in the UK at all. It's not class A, B or C... It's not even sceduled. It's just controlled somewhat in terms of how doctor's prescribe it. They'll only prescribe it for certain conditions and it is labelled as a high risk med due to the risk of seizures at higher dosages. You can still buy it off the internet though and use it as you wish. It's not like benzos which are actually classified and controlled, hence illegal to own and you'll likely get into trouble if caught purchasing.

Also your skepticism about vil's effiacy is somewhat misplaced. Like others said here, this drug shows a bit of promise and we won't know how good it is until there are some anecdotals to absorb. Agomelatine is not weak crap at all and I'd be interested to know exactly what your experience was of it and how you used it, because I bet you were using it incorrectly. I too thought it was pretty lame until I was about two weeks into the treatment at 25mg per night. After this period I experienced drastically improved symptons of chronic anhedonia, vastly improved sexual function (to the point of it actually being too much - imagine craving sexual release constantly), very little side effects, better sleep, better cognitive function and all round increased pleasure from life itself.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

*I say 'after this point' but what I meant to say is that during that two week period the effects build and build with the downregulation of the 5ht2c receptor.

I've seen some individuals dismiss agomelatine as weak junk and propose that its beneficial effects are more down to its melatonergic agonism but I actually sympathize that these people are probably a bit upset and dispondent after the drug didn't work for them as it probably didn't do what they had hoped. The drug isn't for everyone but the DA type of effects you achieve from chronic dosing are undeniable and unquestionable. To specualte that this would be totally down to melatonergic agonism is a bit silly and incorrect. Even if the 5ht2c antagonism is apparantly weak, the effects build over time and the anti-depressant effect in my case was very relevant.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

You my friend are a rare breed , with most aborting or add to the med . It may well help you , or mabye just the lack of ssri side effects are the lift you need . Vilazodone hasnt entered the market with a fanfare of trumpets like agomelatine, an look whats happened to that. AGOMELATINE PSYCHONAUTS. was a massive forum ,that now limps along with hardly any posts , sometimes nil for days. another dream shattered, as they had to mix with ssris to get any relief, so infact pointless. With new meds comes new side effects, your vilazodone may well have far more in the long run, plus it cost,s are out of reach of a normal human. Wellbutrin is not approved in england an you wont get it from any gp. zyban for a month to stop smokeing yes, but no longer than a month. Wellbutrin increase,s your heart rate like a anfetamin, its safe within the guild lines, but as english docs know ,not all people stick to guild lines. I would love to add a small amout to my ssri, but we all carnt afford to buy on line meds. I am a cinical depressive an there for dont work. I would love my depression to be low as to be able to work. I earned a shed load of money as a construction bricklayer ,until my fourth breakdown, damaged me an put pay to that.:um


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it just another Antidepressant SSRI derivative?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It may be that vilazodone does indeed have less sexual side effects, however clinical trials unfortunately aren't always telling of what real world experiences with a med will be like. 
For example Some of the first studies of the SSRIs found that adverse sexual side effects occurred in less than 10% of patients, however post marketing reports found that the incidence was much higher. 

Furthermore Fluoxetine possesses a second mechanism which could in theory counteract the sexual side effects to some degree (5-HT2C blockade) and yet it still seems to cause sexual side effects in a fair amount of people.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Is it just another Antidepressant SSRI derivative?


 hit the nail smack on the head:yes


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm not overly optimistic about any new AD, simply cos the odds of any one of them being better than what we have at the moment (and i include MAOIs here) is slim. ofcourse eventually there will be a better medication, just the odds of it being the 'next one out the block' are low.

also, there are other treatments which are being developed alongside future pills that might be effective too: ems, dbs etc


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Its a long time ago, but you are right about prozac i carnt really say sex disfunction was that bad on 20mg i was on. weight gain yes. Same with sertraline 100mg delay,s orgasm an has to be finished by hand, but thats no big deal. The wife is looked after, its up to you how you or she finish,s you off. In fact ssri small dose,s is used on men with premature ejaculation . Its near only when the meds are jacked to high that the problem acures, a lot of people are way past the theraputic dose, an suffer only more side effects than releaf. Find the lowest dose you can survive on, is the lesson hear.:yes


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

any updates with this drug?


----------

